# Feeding a pregnant doe?



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Hi what are the best things to suplement a pregnant does diet with? any advice would be great


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Protein is good; I use corn-free puppy chow. This also supplies extra calcium and vitamins. All my breeding, pregnant and nursing meeces get a bit of scrambled egg every day. The kibble is given twice a day, one lump per mousie, including the mate to prevent squabbling. I also give rolled oats in milk; in the winter I cook the cereal, and give about a half a teaspoon to a teaspoon twice a day. When the babies are weaning I give a lot extra of all this things. Not all of my meeces like all of these things equally well, so I adjust the menu to be sure they get enough extra. when the babies are weaning I give them crunched up kibble, but by the time they get old enough to run around, they all be capable of chowing down on anything you put in the tank. Cream of rice is good too, especially if you have young meeces that for one reason or another are separated from their mother before weaning is done.

Some breeders give milk and bread instead of cereal; I'm switching from using wheat in any form, as not all the meeces will eat the bread, and wheat may be a source of eye, ear and skin problems.

Pregnant and nursing does should be fed at least twice a day.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for the advice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You're very welcome!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I give mine a small amount of dry cat food. It has the advantage of not going bad, so can be left in the feeding bowl until consumed. I don't offer it until the male has been removed as I read somewhere that it can do bucks more harm than good.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

I know this is a bit of an old thread, so apologies - Mousetress, what is cream of rice? I'm currently researching what to feed up a mouse on once pregnant, I'm looking at things like soy milk porridge and scrambled eggs but I've seen you mention the cream of rice a couple of times and truth be told, I've just never heard of it  what is it?


----------

